# Pexsupply.com  -  Out of business??



## stee6043 (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anyone spoke to anyone at Pexsupply.com recently, or received an order recently?  I have three orders in with them which I placed mid-week last week.  All three have been charged to my account but they will not respond to my emails requesting ship dates and they are not answering the phones.  Furthering my concern is that all of their mailboxes are "full".  This would be just my luck - out $800 and no parts to start my install with....


----------



## free75degrees (Oct 9, 2008)

I ordered a Honeywell aquastat from them this Monday.  On Tuesday I emailed them to ask if the item was in stock or if it needed to be special ordered and they promtly replied that it was in stock and that I would receive it shortly.  I received it on Wednesday.


----------



## kabbott (Oct 9, 2008)

Just spoke to someone on the phone at pex last week, order due here this afternoon.
All is well as far as i know, they did just receive a shipment of the cheap pex(forget the brand)so maybe they are swamped getting it out
the door.Its been out of stock for like two months.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had the same problem...credit cards charged, no one answering emails, nothing shipped yet...and their website is down 50% of the time...all in all, not a good sign and I probably won't ever order from them again even if they are in business.


----------



## chuck172 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm having a hard time getting an order from them too. I'll be ordering from patriot supply from now on.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 9, 2008)

Just called Pexsupply...nobody answering the phones and all the mailboxes are full....can't even leave a message if you want...no returned emails in 2 days.


----------



## oliver5528 (Oct 9, 2008)

2 Weeks and Still Waiting for 1" ThermaPex to finish my boiler.  Last three orders have been $1500+ orders.  Maybe they are just swamped and things will level out soon. I hope!


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 9, 2008)

This really sucks.  They have a load of my money at the moment.  All of my pumps, zone valves, fittings, etc.  My brand new EKO 40 is going to be sitting idle for a year if I can't get my gear from them.  Not how I expected this to turn out.  Not at all....


----------



## EricV (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd call my credit card company and file a complaint.  I bet they refund money very quickly for fraud and then they might stop them from taking anymore money from people.


----------



## stocb (Oct 9, 2008)

its probably on back order i waited 4 weeks for an expansion tank, when its on back order they dont respond to emails or when you do get in touch with them they don"t get back to ya


----------



## kabbott (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow. You guys got me wondering now.
At any rate my pex did come today, just got it.
It was picked up by ups on the 8th and I got it on the 9th, cant complain about ups anyway.

Called one day last week and did not even get voice mail, next day I called and talked to someone so maybe just technical problems. IDK
I have used them several times and the order is usually at my door within three days.
I hope you get everything strait.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 9, 2008)

I have always gotten email response in a matter of 20 minutes or so with technical questions, prices, etc...every time. Until 3 days ago when I placed an order and now all of a sudden I am invisible.

I am not very concerned, my CC with refund my money if need be, but I don't fee like I can place an order elsewhere until I get this resolved...a hassle, but not the end of the world.


----------



## 2.beans (Oct 10, 2008)

took me three weeks to get expansion tanks and some thermostats,  i called and spoke to someone and emailed and got a reply saying the expansion tanks were on back order that they would ship all at once. we just made an order today hopefully we get that  in a timely manner. i dont think that ther jumping ship but more busy with the DIYers and contracts finishing before snow flies.


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 10, 2008)

I just received a partial delivery from them this morning...... Ordered last wednesday..... The rest is backordered..... I'm gonna hound em tomorrow.

Best time to reach them is early in the AM, like around 9:00 or 9:30 EST..... The person I talked too when I could get ahold of them said that this is their busy time of year and they are absolutely swamped... But no, their not out of business.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I find your responses at least a little encouraging.  But being swamped is no excuse for the service I've received.  IF (and I really hope) I do get my gear from them this will certainly be my last order with Pexsupply.com.  They need to at least answer the phone/clean up their voice mails....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 10, 2008)

I posted about this over at arborist site.com as well.


----------



## pexsupply.com (Oct 10, 2008)

All,
PexSupply.com is not out of business.  Our business is strong and we will be around for a long time.  We were closed Thursday for a Holiday and made a mistake by not posting something on the website or in our voicemail.  We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.  We are doing our best to keep up with an enormous increase in order volume and phone calls.  We have hired new people and put in many long days.  We are doing our best to serve our customers needs and hope you understand the difficulty we are going through.  We pride ourselves on our service and will push to fix these communication issues ASAP.
Sincerely,
Josh M
President - PexSupply.com


----------



## MrEd (Oct 10, 2008)

Chatted on-line with someone from pexsupply.com this AM. He claims its business as usual, but they closed down for the jewish holiday. My order at least is supposed to ship today. Keeping my fingers crossed, but I should know by tonite.

Odd thing is, I placed a very large order with amazon.com (over $2000) 10 days ago and am having the same problem...credit card charged, but unable to track anything and when I called them, they couldn't find anything either....supposedly shipped 8 days ago but nobody knows where it is...very unusual for amazon.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess that's my biggest problem right now, they've had my money since last week and I can't get so much as an update.  If it ships that's great.  But I shouldn't have been charged until it shipped.  I'm not exactly in the business of giving out interest free short term loans.

Had I know this would be the case I would have paid the long dollar and bought from someone local.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 10, 2008)

I forwarded this over to arborist site as well......mfm


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 10, 2008)

Voice mail boxes still full today, still no word on shipping, still no responses to emails, still no phone calls.  I've submitted two separate complaints to the Better Business Bureau of New York.  I've been out $800 for over a week and I'm still not sure Pexsupply.com even exists.  I placed the order based on favorable reviews on this site.  Unfortunately, I don't have the money to place orders with other companies until I get my money back from Pexsupply.com.  This has been a highly unfortunate experience.


----------



## chuck172 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was in contact with them today. They said my order will go out tues. or wed. That would make it 9 days to ship a small two pc. order. I'm gonna try to cancel early next week.


----------



## pybyr (Oct 10, 2008)

chuck172 said:
			
		

> I was in contact with them today. They said my order will go out tues. or wed. That would make it 9 days to ship a small two pc. order. I'm gonna try to cancel early next week.



this is all puzzling and unfortunate-

I have ordered from them several times in the past and always was thrilled with price and speed and help on the phone

hard to know what is going on, but whatever the cause, it sounds like a tailspin

For what it's worth, I just spent some time on the phone with one of the guys at Patriot Supply, and they sure seem to have the lights on, in all ways


----------



## MrEd (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got shipping notification a few minutes ago for an order I placed Tuesday with PexSupply. Disappointed that it took 4 days to put a few things in a box, but glad they are still operating. Next time I need something in a hurry I will buy local and pay the premium....its hard to beat their prices though.


----------



## heaterman (Oct 10, 2008)

Think locally, buy locally. The money you spend will stay in your community and very very soon that is going to mean a lot.


----------



## oliver5528 (Oct 11, 2008)

I got to them yesterday.  They told me that the pex that was shipped last friday wouldnt be shipped till next tues, or wed. I cancelled and bought locally.


----------



## fabguy01 (Oct 11, 2008)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Think locally, buy locally. The money you spend will stay in your community and very very soon that is going to mean a lot.






This guy says it best                                                              nate


----------



## hkillam (Oct 11, 2008)

I placed an order with Pexsupply about two months ago. A week after placing the order, I contacted them to ask when the item had been sent, because I'd had no contact from them. I'd assumed it was already on it's way to me, because they charged my credit card immediately upon placement of the order. They replied to me and stated the product (1 1/4 inch pex) was backordered and wouldn't be available for approximately two weeks. 

Their web site didn't identify the item as back ordered. 
I wasn't advised of it after adding it to my shopping cart. 
I wasn't sent a follow up e-mail, or called, to advise me of the delay.

Totally unacceptable. I called and e-mailed them to cancel the order, and advised them I'd have my credit card company cancel the order if they didn't reverse the charges immediately. They did, to their credit, cancel the order and reverse the charges within a few hours of opening the next business day. I'd say that was the only thing they did right.  Granted, this was just my experience, and I know others have had good things to say about Pexsupply, but I'll never use them again.

I ended up getting much better service from a semi-local plumbing supply house. They didn't have the product I wanted, but could get it within 48 hours. I just had to have my plumber (doing part of my install, but not all of it, including not getting or burying the PEX) contact the supply house and approve the purchase under their plumbing license.


----------



## EricV (Oct 11, 2008)

fabguy01 said:
			
		

> heaterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I try to when it's reasonable.  For example last winter I got Taco 007's from Grainger for $57, the local supply house was $105, so I don't get them there.

But a lot of times you can get things locally within reason.

Also, charging your credit card for items that not in stock in a mail order business is illegal.  They can't charge your card unless the item is in stock.  A buddy of mine just started a mail order business and had to go through a day of training with Visa before he could use take visa cards.


----------



## jdg1938 (Oct 12, 2008)

Buying local is great but when a 1" swing check valve is $51 I believe the brand was Powell(USA) and pexsupply wanted around $8 (probably China) how can I being a DIYer not buy online.


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I will remind Pexsupply about that little tidbit of illegality of charging cards for items not shipped........ when I call them tomorrow morning on the rest of my order that has not shipped that they admitted to me friday was in stock again..........


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 13, 2008)

Man ohh man, how do you keep getting a hold of these guys??  I guess I'll try again this AM first thing.  If you wouldn't mind please post if you talk to them.  Thanks!


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 13, 2008)

Yah, I try to call as close to 9 am EST as possible... I think I'll try even earlier this morning....


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 13, 2008)

Just called a few minutes ago and reached a lady.... She said she's gonna check on my order and call me back.... We'll see.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 13, 2008)

On my third call today I did manage to get a real person.  She had to "talk to her shipping supervisor" and she promised she will call me back this morning.  I'll be pretty surpised if she calls back.  Coming up on two weeks of payment with no product....


----------



## cvanhat (Oct 13, 2008)

i placed an order on the 2nd of october, called this morning 10-13 and the girl said everything was in stock but did not know why it had not been shipped. she was going to contact the warehouse manager to see what was going on. i too sent several emails with no responces. its my first and last dealing with this outfit. i will keep you guys updated.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 13, 2008)

Well my order came this AM, should say *part* of my order came, and not the important part. Of course my CC was charged for the full amount, never told things were out of stock, and repeated emails have been ignored.

Probably just call my CC and have all the charges reversed...not really interested in wasting more time tracking down my stuff.

pexsupply.com...if you are still monitoring this thread you would be wise to chime in explain why the company continues to take interest free loans on customers credit cards and then refuse to update them with the whereabouts of there orders...


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I called back (no return call this morning) and spoke with a different person again.  She told me my gear would be shipping today.  This was after I told her I really wanted to cancel my order if the equipment wasn't going to ship today or tomorrow.

I still have my doubts on this one.  After my experience so far I'm not sure my odds are very good of actually receiving tracking numbers today and receiving my orders complete....


----------



## pexsupply.com (Oct 13, 2008)

All,

PexSupply.com was designed with our customers in mind, and we pride ourselves on our ability to meet and exceed your expectations.  We have not taken your feedback lightly and are working hard to implement the necessary changes to fix the issues you have noted.  If you have any other suggestions on how we can make our website and our service better, we would love to hear them.

As to the current issues, PexSupply.com is currently undergoing a number of upgrades that will include more phone lines (to allow more of your calls to get answered without going to voicemail), more packing staff (to get your orders out the door quicker) and increased order communication (so that you’ll know if any items are back ordered and when to expect your order).  These upgrades take time, but please be assured that we are working hard to get your orders out the door as fast as possible.  With regards to our charging policy, we currently use a system in which we charge credit cards immediately so that no credit card information is kept on file.  This policy increases the security for all of our customers and will be posted on our site soon.  

I apologize for any inconvenience caused, but appreciate your patience and your input on how our site can better serve you.

Thank you,
Josh M.
President
PexSupply.com


----------



## RJP Electric (Oct 13, 2008)

pexsupply.com said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> PexSupply.com was designed with our customers in mind, and we pride ourselves on our ability to meet and exceed your expectations.  We have not taken your feedback lightly and are working hard to implement the necessary changes to fix the issues you have noted.  If you have any other suggestions on how we can make our website and our service better, we would love to hear them.
> 
> ...



Josh, I recently ordered 350 dollars worth of stuff and I was happy with the products, shipping was a little slow but I appreciate the explanation it all makes since now. Good luck with the upgrades.

Bob


----------



## deerefanatic (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I talked to a lady at Pexsupply yesterday. They shipped everything except for the wye strainer that was backordered and I received tracking #'s...


----------



## cvanhat (Oct 14, 2008)

some more feedback on my pex supply order. i finally got emails from two differant people, bothstated that the air seperator was back ordered. one said the order would be shipped on wendsday the other said end of the week. anyway, i really dont understand why the items that were in stock were not shipped so i could at least do something while waiting for the air seperator.  anyway good luck with your upgrades.


----------

